# 5D mkIII- use all 61 focus points in something other then A+



## Polarized (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a 7D and I really like it but I wanted FF and needed low light capabilities so I recently purchased a 5DmkIII. I have probably taken less then 500 images but I noticed something that is frustrating to me and hopefully someone can tell me what I am doing wrong or what I can do?
So I use Av almost 100% of the time and on the 7D I use the 19 AF points in AL servo mode which gives me very quick way to capture a candid picture. So now on the 5DmkIII if I want to use the 61 AF points I need to run in A+ mode eliminating any ability to adjust for serious backlight or personalization whatsoever on the images. (who buys a $3000 camera and runs it full auto mode?) I have taken several quick candid shots and the subject has been entirely out of focus since the focus point did not line up with the subject. I know I can to focus groups but they still represent a small portion of the FF and eliminate the ability to use the FF for quick candid shots. So if you want to criticize me that is fine just help me to resolve my issue or provide a suggestion or two.

Tx
Polarized


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 4, 2012)

You can use all 61 points in any mode, just cycle through the autofocus groups the same way you did on the 7D.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 4, 2012)

raptor3x said:


> You can use all 61 points in any mode, just cycle through the autofocus groups the same way you did on the 7D.



All 61 at once?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hope these video clips will help:
Canon EOS 5D Mark III On-Camera Tutorial: AF Area Selection (1 of 5)

When you set your camera to full auto, the camera will ONLY focus on nearest point. 

For candid portrait, I would recommend to use center AF. I'm quite suprise to see a 5D III user shooting with 61pts auto AF


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 4, 2012)

use the single center point. Take your focus, keep the shutter pressed 1/2 way down and recompose your shot. It will keep the original focus


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2012)

SwampYankee said:


> use the single center point. Take your focus, keep the shutter pressed 1/2 way down and recompose your shot. It will keep the original focus



Great advice, if you like backfocused shots. Of course, f/4 or f/5.6 usually gives sufficient DoF to mask the focus error...


----------



## Polarized (Dec 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > You can use all 61 points in any mode, just cycle through the autofocus groups the same way you did on the 7D.
> ...


----------



## Polarized (Dec 4, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Hope these video clips will help:
> 
> When you set your camera to full auto, the camera will ONLY focus on nearest point.
> 
> For candid portrait, I would recommend to use center AF. I'm quite suprise to see a 5D III user shooting with 61pts auto AF



Thanks the video's certainly did help... sure the center AF is great most of the time but sometimes it needs to be far left or right and the nearest point is okay plus moving it takes to much time or the shot is lost.
Thanks again for taking time to comment.

Tx
Polarized


----------

